# waiting is so hard!!



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Auri has ballooned, it looks like she has swallowed a beach ball  She has started spending a lot of time in the wardrobe again so i think that is where kittens will be born. I just wish i knew roughly how long she has got left!!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

And for those wanting pics..
















She does not like posing lol so i never get her face


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Exciting!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Auri is looking good and a nice little bump...lets hope she doesnt have too many kittens.xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Auri is looking good and a nice little bump...lets hope she doesnt have too many kittens.xx


I say 5  xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Noooooo......not 5 lol, i think 3. 
she will have 2 ginger babies and 1 tortie....just a guess as we dont know who the sire is. xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol you guys are as bad as me  My guess was four lol.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

if there are 4 do you have homes for them? i know 2 are taken lol. xxxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I have a defo home for one of them  still working on another just in case


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well 3 of them then as i would love to give 2 of Auri's babies a forever home with me. xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

She's so tiny.
I have everything crossed for her that she stays safe.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you  She is a lot fatter now then when she arrived, she is eating four meals a day plus vitamin paste plus cat milk in an attempt to bulk her up


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

My guess is 4 kittens too. Can't wait to see them


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Well i thought Auri was going into labour last night cheeky mare, she was lying on her side and puffing and panting but no kittens 

Today i can see there is a white tip to the back nipples, could this be dried milk? Kittens are very active


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

She is getting close!! Tamiya did that to me about 3 days before giving birth. Watch out for her mucus plug too that a concrete sign labour isn't far off!

Oh it's so exciting didn't think we would have kitty's again till spring! 

Good luck when the time comes! Xxxxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

eeeeek 

she is following me everywhere now lol currently sat on the windowsill behind the computer and glaring at me every so often


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

my queens are the same, dried milk then 3 days later babies arrived. keep a close watch on her and make sure no other cats are around her when she goes into labour, we want a smooth labour and keep the emergency vets number close just in case. apart from that have fun.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Good Luck!!!!!
Hopefully she won't keep you waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Lots of heavy breathing going on, she also keeps acting like she is going to be sick/cough up a hairball but nothing comes out this is every half hour or so..??

strange animals.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Any more news?? Any kittens yet??


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

nope she is now sleeping  She is just trying to torment us lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now you will know all the sleepless nights breeders have waiting for the new arrivals.
Hope they arrive soon.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

sleep what is sleep???.......she is occasionally hiding in the wardrobe now as well so surely it wont be to long....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

No kittens yet, SJ is checking her.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

So tired...Auri has been hacking up flem alll night poor lass, tried to give her some hunny to sooth her throat but nope auri cat does not like hunny.....

Still panting and puffing but no sign of contractions or kittens...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww good luck to you all!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

ok we are having yet more heavy breathing /panting and she keeps going to her litter box but not doing anything.

Her nipples have little black spots on them is this normal?


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Sickness can be a sign things are happening. Tamiya vomited twice in the days leading up to birthing xxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> ok we are having yet more heavy breathing /panting and she keeps going to her litter box but not doing anything.
> 
> Her nipples have little black spots on them is this normal?


These are signs, Good luck.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed this is it


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

hehe even i am on tenterhooks!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Nothing yet


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

OMG I was convinced I would come on and see pics of cute kittens.Is she OK?I mean they're not stuck are they?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

not even a hint of kittens :/ im tempted to feed her curry


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

... just dont give her a hot bath!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> not even a hint of kittens :/ im tempted to feed her curry




If you did do that and I know you wouldn't but you'd need a baseball mitt to catch the kitties if the curry didn't agree with Auri!! They'd fly out!! :yikes:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Pml


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A large gin surely?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

My mothers idea was to shove some dynamite up her rear end  

she is now hiding under the bed, i hope she doesnt have kits under there!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Auri is going to wait until xmas eve then you will wake up to a litter of babies under the tree. xxx


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> not even a hint of kittens :/ im tempted to feed her curry


You didn't say this out loud by any chance? That's why Auri is hiding under the bed!!  Can't say I blame her!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Auri has now taken refuge in the birthing box 

nothing seems to be happening but there is definite nesting behavior going on.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh come on kittyyyyy!!!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay! Will be checking this thread regularly. Good luck mummy cat and midwife


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's getting exciting!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Kittens by the morning?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

*bounce bounce bounce*


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

AREGGGHHHH no kittens *bashes head against keyboard....*

These are so going to be Christmas kittens lol


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Come on now Miss Auri...Christmas Eve is so not a good time to have kittens....today would be a much better day


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> AREGGGHHHH no kittens *bashes head against keyboard....*
> 
> These are so going to be Christmas kittens lol


Maybe you should rename Auri as Santa...she's obviously waiting to deliver her "presents"!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Come on now Miss Auri...Christmas Eve is so not a good time to have kittens....today would be a much better day


lol i had my family christmas do yesterday so i am now free for her to drop whenever...

In a way it would be better for her to wait a few days as she has a bit of a cold and it wold be good for the antibiotics to kick in first


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> lol i had my family christmas do yesterday so i am now free for her to drop whenever...
> 
> In a way it would be better for her to wait a few days as she has a bit of a cold and it wold be good for the antibiotics to kick in first


Christmas Eve it is then LOL


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lots of strange behavior going on......She is eating like a gannet and licking the emty foodbowl and meowing constantly if its not refilled.

her stomach is sitting lower and she has been making strange noises as well as the puffing and panting, she also seems quite restless...... :O


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds promising!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

evil bloody bloody cat 

kept me awake all night and not a peep of a kitten


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What date was she first mated?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

She is a rescue that came to me heavily pregnant so unfortunately i have no idea when she mated or when she is due.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> evil bloody bloody cat
> 
> kept me awake all night and not a peep of a kitten


Oh no you must be so tired  Try and rest today.They'll come when they come.Whenever is least convenient for you I expect LOL


----------



## kerryelizabeth134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm so excited for these kittens and it's not even my cat! You must be permanently on edge haha. I check back here every few hours, it's so exciting. 

Also wanted to say that I really admire you for taking in a pregnant cat - so many people wouldn't and would opt for a kitten or something instead, so I really admire that


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks guys  have caught up on my 40 winks now and ready for another allnighter....if only i had some booze


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

What do you mean another allnighter? You left me at 1:30am!! 
xxx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

dodgy internet lol was a pain in the arse


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> dodgy internet lol was a pain in the arse


sure sure


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Argh i cant take it anymore!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Argh i cant take it anymore!


lol imagine how i feel 

im so not gonna sleep again tonight :/


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They have to come on Tuesday obviously as a result of an immaculate conception.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Bjt said:


> They have to come on Tuesday obviously as a result of an immaculate conception.


Well the previous owners did say that she had not been out......


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope she has them soon, finding a vet if one is required over xmas can be difficult.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Well the previous owners did say that she had not been out......


The Kitty Messiahs!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

They will all need to have seasonal names - Holly, Joseph, Mary, Santa etc....


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> They will all need to have seasonal names - Holly, Joseph, Mary, Santa etc....


NOOOOOOO lol

poor kitties


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think you will find Holly is a pretty wonderful name :yesnod:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I think you will find Holly is a pretty wonderful name :yesnod:


Ok il accept holly  lots of pacing and weird belly movent going on.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like me at the end of all my pregnancies!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

She is now hiding under the table lol. She is making lots of funny noises.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe tonight's the night! I spent a week getting no sleep on the sofa only for Pip to have hers in the afternoon


----------



## Boobub (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck! Imagine if they're born on Christmas hehe, what a nice gift that would be.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Now she is fast asleep and snoring....sigh.....im gonna sleep myself now lol


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Still no kittens. I have had her a month now so at a very rough guess she could wait another two bloody weeks yet!!!!! Kudos to the breeders out there i dont know how you do it. This is not an experiece i will ever want to tepeat...i think my hairs turninh grey!!!!!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I was convinced I was going to log on to see the kittens had arrived last night  Come on Auri! Stop pretending to be Santa!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is easier for breeders as they know the mating dates, when you dont know when kittens are due its more sleepless nights.
My girl tends to stock up eating lots afew days before birth so hope it wont be too long now. Cant wait to know the colours of the babies, so exciting.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> It is easier for breeders as they know the mating dates, when you dont know when kittens are due its more sleepless nights.
> My girl tends to stock up eating lots afew days before birth so hope it wont be too long now. Cant wait to know the colours of the babies, so exciting.


Well she is eating enough for 6 normal cats right now lol 

Il be excited again later tonight when she starts her im going into labour act


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Once you have given up waiting she will have them.
I havent forgotten the scratchpost etc for the cats, just had a big vet bill unexpectedly to pay for with a rescue cat. Dont worry it will soon be sorted. xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Once you have given up waiting she will have them.
> I havent forgotten the scratchpost etc for the cats, just had a big vet bill unexpectedly to pay for with a rescue cat. Dont worry it will soon be sorted. xx


honestly dont worry x cats have to come first  /I have not brought anyone xmas pressies this year as its all been spent at the vet lol.

x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ive asked family not to give me xmas presents this year but instead to donate something for the rescue cats.
After xmas we can sort the scratchpost out, i cant believe somebody whould put a cat into rescue knowing a huge vet bill was needed and as i refused to pts had no choice...it was pay and the cat had the chance of another 5 good years of life or let go...well let go wasnt an option. xxx

Hurry up Auri.... They must be ready now. xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ive asked family not to give me xmas presents this year but instead to donate something for the rescue cats.
> <snip>


Best if they can gift-aid it - turns £10 into £12.50 - but of course not all rescues are suitable registered.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

ok this is not a kitten pic but one of mum to be telling me to be patient... 









lol the way she is lying you cant see her huge bump at all :O


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> ok this is not a kitten pic but one of mum to be telling me to *be patient.*..
> 
> View attachment 103901
> 
> ...


I guess also telling us impatient lot too!!


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> ok this is not a kitten pic but one of mum to be telling me to be patient...
> 
> View attachment 103901
> 
> ...


She is such a stunning kitty! :001_wub:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

ARGH still no??????? haha no fair making us wait!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if the quietness from sj is a good sign?


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I wonder if the quietness from sj is a good sign?


That's what I'm wondering...
The suspense!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you surrounded by cute kittens snazzyjazzy????


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

afraid not guys sorry 

i have just been told by my landlord that i will have to move out of my house by february....trying to fins somewhere that will take 7 cats 

sorry for the lack of updates x


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh no  Hope you find somewhere soon.What a horrid time to choose to tell you though


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh gosh - does your contract not give you longer than that? Ours used to say a minimum of 2 months from date of notice x


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

he only needs 28 days notice 

going to see somewhere tomoz bit expensive but hoping i can do some bartering


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Good lcuk hon x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ohh hope things go ok with the move hun!! 

You will have 7 cats and the kittens too... they will still be with Auri in Feb...  Keep positive and I'm sure you will find the right place  xx

I am sure Auri is planning a Christmas surprise.... now's the time to list some more names - Dancer, Prancer, Dasher, Donna, Blitzen, Rudolph ( for one with a pink nose of course)....... :001_tongue:


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Still no kittens lol and they cancelled the house viewing to 

Im really not feeling christmassy right now :/

Thank you for making me laugh treaclesmum x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Still no kittens lol and they cancelled the house viewing to
> 
> Im really not feeling christmassy right now :/
> 
> Thank you for making me laugh treaclesmum x


_oh no, you poor thing,. Sending you a big hug, i do hope you find some where.xxxxxxxx_


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Still no kittens lol and they cancelled the house viewing to
> 
> Im really not feeling christmassy right now :/
> 
> Thank you for making me laugh treaclesmum x


Awww Glad I could help make you feel better anyway! xx

It must be a stressful time for you, I'm sure things will get better in the New Year though xx


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Still no kittens lol and they cancelled the house viewing to
> 
> Im really not feeling christmassy right now :/
> 
> Thank you for making me laugh treaclesmum x


I'm not feeling the Christmas Spirit either-let's be all Bah!Humbug! together!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Auri is kind of rippling occasionally.....she is also really purry lol


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Christmas day babies then hopefully!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Christmas day babies then hopefully!!! Woohoo!!!


Lol hopefully i think auri wants them out as much as i do!!!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

aaaargh thought I was gonna read some good news when I saw you'd posted


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

polishrose said:


> aaaargh thought I was gonna read some good news when I saw you'd posted


Its not bad news lol x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hurry up Auri we want to see piccies of the little Christmas Crackers..... 

That will have to be your 'theme' for the litter


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok still no kittens but i had a quick sqeeze or auri's nipples and there is milk!!!

So it cant be long now right???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I always notice milk 3 days before birth.... so no it wont be long now...very excited and glad Auri hasnt needed a vet on xmas day.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

come on Auri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
this wait must be so hard for you!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok auri is on the bed nxt to mewhich never happens and purring like a lawn mower!!! Looking promising


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe they'll all end up named after boxers instead of having Christmas names.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Still no kittens though she is still being really clingy which is unlike her.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

She's not going to wait till New year is she???


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

This was her last night lol, she was meowing and purring and puffing and panting and her stomach was making some really weird moves...i was certain they were on their way!!!

She is a evil little minx lol.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww bless her


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've been so busy lately and completely missed this thread. it feels like my tabitha all over again. i took tabitha in after she was dumped with a litter of 1 week old kittens. she lived rough for approx 6-7 weeks until she was caught and bought to me with one kitten (the others had been re-homed). she looked heavily pregnant from the day i had her. 9 weeks and 1 day later she finally gave birth it felt like a lifetime of waiting. we went through so many signs of labour from about 4 weeks after i had her. she really knew how to keep us all waiting. when you least expect it and you have lost the will to live through lack of sleep and frustration - you'll find she will calmly give birth and she'll look at you as if to say ''what was all the fuss about'' tabitha's kittens were 14 weeks old on christmas day and the time has flown by - not like the long wait for the kittens to be born.
i'll be keeping a close eye on this thread now that i have spotted it. i can't wait to see how many little kittens she has. they'll be gorgeous just like their mom


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i've been so busy lately and completely missed this thread. it feels like my tabitha all over again. i took tabitha in after she was dumped with a litter of 1 week old kittens. she lived rough for approx 6-7 weeks until she was caught and bought to me with one kitten (the others had been re-homed). she looked heavily pregnant from the day i had her. 9 weeks and 1 day later she finally gave birth it felt like a lifetime of waiting. we went through so many signs of labour from about 4 weeks after i had her. she really knew how to keep us all waiting. when you least expect it and you have lost the will to live through lack of sleep and frustration - you'll find she will calmly give birth and she'll look at you as if to say ''what was all the fuss about'' tabitha's kittens were 14 weeks old on christmas day and the time has flown by - not like the long wait for the kittens to be born.
> i'll be keeping a close eye on this thread now that i have spotted it. i can't wait to see how many little kittens she has. they'll be gorgeous just like their mom


I was just about to start a chorus of "Are you Tabitha in disguise?"


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I am so going to start singing that at her.....


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> I am so going to start singing that at her.....


Or a more seasonal tune sung to the words of "Why are we waiting...?"


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Pml...auri is now looking at me wondering why im giggling :-D


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Pml...auri is now looking at me wondering why im giggling :-D


Poor Auri, as if she doesn't have enough to deal with, having her nipples squeezed and the results discussed on an Internet forum!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> Poor Auri, as if she doesn't have enough to deal with, having her nipples squeezed and the results discussed on an Internet forum!


You make me sound so meen...im crying with laughter now


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just wondering if there is any news yet? i remember thinking tabitha was huge for weeks - but she just kept getting bigger these photos were taken about 2 weeks before she had 5 kittens if i remember right. she actually looked far bigger in real life


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Come on Auri! 

Lynn's Rosie is going to beat you at this rate


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

No news tet folks though she has learnt how to use the bedroom door handle..going to by aa bolt today...


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Omg i was sure there would be some news by nowwww


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to go grey...LOL


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Gonna be another month at this rate!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

If she don't hurry up i will have to come round and squeeze them out of her.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Bjt said:


> If she don't hurry up i will have to come round and squeeze them out of her.


Ouch!!! That made me wince!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Still no news?  Starting to feel how I did with Pip


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

She is currently tearing up stuff under my bed lol :mad2:

i have tried blocking it off but she still manages t get under there.......she is a little trouble maker lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds like kittens under the bed then  Shredding is nesting activity - if you can persuade her out without upsetting her too much it would make your life a lot easier


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Shes niw on the bed lol. Blimming cat cant make up her mind


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Awwww little nester!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok auri has a swollen vulva and is really clingy, she is lying beside me close enough to kiss lolim not sure itl be tonight but i honestly think its tom.at some point. Praying for a safe delivery and healthy kittens.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed  I noticed Pip was a lot more swollen 'down there' a couple of days before she gave birth. It can't be long now, don't keep us waiting Auri!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

can't wait to hear how she's doing it feels like a lifetime waiting especially when you have no idea as to when they are due i thought tabitha was heavily pregnant from the day i had her so the nine weeks we waited felt like forever. she had obviously just got pregnant prior to us taking her in.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

No kittens yet but theres a lot of nesting going on  turns out stuffing under my bed with sheets just makes a cosy nest....i can lift the mattress to see what is going on and im feeding her inside the birthing box to try and make my life easier lol.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

All sounds very promising


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is clearly happier and feels safer under the bed so best to leave her then. Lets hope she has kittens tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cant believe that cat has not had kittens yet!!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

eeeeee how long are you going to keep us waiting :O


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

definitely feels like another tabitha


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right this is driving me mad,i can't keep coming and checking during my busy time in dog chat.Anyone want to send me a message when there is any news.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

lol i will send you a message if i remember 

lots of nesting going on still and she seems really impatient and i cant blame her.

She scared me to death earlier by trying to climb into the top shelf of my wardrobe and falling!!
She shook herself off and looked at me like i was mad for worrying lol.

new years kittens from the look of it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Come on Auri - let's have those kittens!!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sending special purrs and hope the delivery of lovely healthy babies will come very soon. Looking forward to seeing the pics of happy queen with lovely babies.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

*pokepoke*
is time yet?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Any news yet? You must be feeling quite nervous now. Guessing on four babies tonight.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Reading this thread for the first time......you are still waiting?!

Come on little ones!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

No news yet im afraid :/


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> No news yet im afraid :/


_shes going to hang on until tomorrow, the very last day of the year.:thumbup:,,,_


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh. My. Word.

Come on, kittens, I know it's warm in there but you really are taking the mickey now!  

I hope Auri's kits all come soon, safe and well x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

They stay in there much longer they will come out dressed and ready to leave.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Bjt said:


> They stay in there much longer they will come out dressed and ready to leave.


Made me laugh lol 

she has made herself a nice little nest out of my best bed sheets lol..thank god for washing machines


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _shes going to hang on until tomorrow, the very last day of the year.:thumbup:,,,_


Or when it's the countdown to Midnight and each time the clock strikes, Auri will pop them out!!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> Any news yet? You must be feeling quite nervous now. Guessing on four babies tonight.


Ohh, we could run a book on day, time (am/pm) and number of kittens!!!

OK, I guess 1st Jan, AM, 3 kittens!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Ohh, we could run a book on day, time (am/pm) and number of kittens!!!
> 
> OK, I guess 1st Jan, AM, 3 kittens!


.....

Ooohh ... erm 3rd Jan after 5pm ,,, 4 Kitts


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Chiantina said:


> Ohh, we could run a book on day, time (am/pm) and number of kittens!!!
> 
> OK, I guess 1st Jan, AM, 3 kittens!


I have given up guessing lol because i swear she reads this and clenches just a bit tighter just to prove me wrong!!!! Hope your right about three kittens that would be perfect.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

SJ.... you should have a bet, just place your hand over Auri tummy and count the kicks lol...its easy. Then make a guess and i can laugh when you get it wrong just like i did with my very first litter...counted 5 she had 9.

Anyway my bet is new years eve 2am and 4 babies will be born.
Im sure the midnight fireworks will scare her into labour.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

I cant count lol she is back in her nest under the bed  she was grooming pippi earlier like she would a kitten lol was so very cute


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

!2 o'clock midnight tonight and four kittens. 3 boys and 1 girl in that order :thumbup:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

sharonbee said:


> !2 o'clock midnight tonight and four kittens. 3 boys and 1 girl in that order :thumbup:


..... 
Wow your confident lol


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

My bet is 5 kittens, 2 born before midnight on the 31st and 3 after on the 1st  I was very wrong with my bets on Pip so please let me be right about Auri!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Crikey, I am going to get RSI from checking this thread - fruitlessly I might add!! 

Come on kittens, hurry up!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Come on Auri 

I think she'll have 6 kittens early hours on 2nd Jan


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Perhaps she has been lying to us and it is just a figment of our imagination.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Perhaps she has been lying to us and it is just a figment of our imagination.


Shes a very fat figment of my imagination lol :-D


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can somebody bann sj until the kittens are born....everytime i go to log off my laptop she replies and i have to look to see if kittens are being born.

SJ..... my mobile doesnt work as the kitten knocked it in the water bowl, so im going to pm you my home number and another mobile number........
If at any time even 3am i dont care .... if you need me or you get worried just phone and i can talk you through whats happening and what to do.xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks cc x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Going to bed now and remember any time. xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any babies yet ???? _


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

has she just eaten them up?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I havent had any calls so guess Auri is hanging onto those babies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cancel that we are currently having babies....i will let SJ tell you all once they have been born safely. xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

ok everyone great news......We have 3 or four (cant tell she is hiding them lol) little kittens there is one very dark tortie who is mostly black with little torti patches another who is definitely tortie and a little ginger  will take photos at a later stage 


WELL DONE AURI!!!!!


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK

Im so excited! new year kittens!!

GO AURI


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done Auri..... a nice smooth labour and birth with beautiful babies safe and well.xxxx


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

FINALLY!!!! Brilliant news, well done Auri


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.This is the first thread i have come to this morning,i'm glad it has been worth my while.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

WELL DONE AURI AND SJ!!!!!!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done Auri  and congratulations to you both xx


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I have been checking this thread loads for any kitten news. Yay for new years eve babies. 

Well done Auri and SJ. Can't wait for piccies. I do love a ginger


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations and like lots of others have been watching this post closely en eagerly awaiting the birth. Looking forward to seeing pictures. Chances are that the sexes are pretty much worked out already if there are torties and ginger kittens but there are always exceptions to the rule!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok we have six kittens but one of them is very week and cold and doesnt know how to feed im not she she will make it :-(


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont give up yet.... the key is for kittens to be warm and they cant feed whilst cold...keep the kitten warm and sadly we just have to wait.
Its cruel life and sadly this kitten may have something wrong which you cant see... i know you are doing all you can. xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

havent given up lol just preparing in case x it has warmed up a little bit but still not feeding,its half under auri and half under heating pad to try and keep it warm


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know you wont give up. I hope this little one will be fine but its not sounding great, keep paws crossed for this tiny special baby. xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Ooooh the numbers jumped up a bit. Hope the tiny one makes it. Congrats on the rest.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow extra kitties! My heart goes out to the tiny one xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hows the baby.....is it warming up now? xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

congratulations on the birth of all the kittens. i really hope the little one makes it. can't wait to see them all


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

little one is still cool but i think it got a bit of milk earlier x now who wants a pic.......


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed the little one makes it xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

OHHHHH thats adorable makes me almost wish we hadnt had our girls done... 

come on little one. i wish i could just come over and help!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,:thumbup:
_we have all fingers toes paws crossed here for the little one xxxxx_


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

little one is a fighter  still has not suckled but i have given her a tiny amount of whiskers kitten milk on the tip of my finger and now she is wiggling like mad under auri keeping fingers crossed


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done Auri and SJ hope the weak one makes it.


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Little one has now suckled 

True it was not for long maybe a minute if lucky and it was while i was supporting her head but its progress!!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Little one has now suckled
> 
> True it was not for long maybe a minute if lucky and it was while i was supporting her head but its progress!!!


Sounds like she is getting there, I really hope so!!! At least she has got the right idea now and is slowly learning how to feed - I hope she will be suckling for longer very soon now xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats great news, glad little one is still with you, was very worried. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

forgot to say the back teats by auri's back legs has the most milk so keep trying and make sure each kitten gets equal feeding. xx


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

ok she is now refusing to latch on again point blank *bangs head against wall*

will be going to vet to get necessaries supplies just in case.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont give up.... little and often will work until she/he gets the hang of feeding. at least you still have the baby and made it breath again which was great only going by a phone call. Going to be a long night for you but dont worry im here and Carly is also available to help you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Auri and Snazzy :thumbup: Hope your tiny one gets the hang of feeding properly and they all go from strength to strength.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh a big sigh of relief and the little one stops :S 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't believe I didn't read this earlier! So happy for you and Auri, all fingers, toes and paws are crossed here for the little one :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Ooh well done! Keeping everything crossed for the baby.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Kittens!!!!! Hope they are all doing well today!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes how are they all today?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

take a look at this thread all about them... with photos too
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/283573-auri-kittens-pic-heavy-d.html


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Six kittens...that's fantastic news, well done Auri and Snazzy.

Hope the little one is doing well now.


----------

